# Woman Claims TSA Agent Confiscated Cupcake



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 23, 2011)

> PEABODY, Massachusetts (AP) - A woman says an airport security officer in Las Vegas confiscated her frosted cupcake because he thought the icing on it could be explosive.


http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpps/news/offbeat/tsa-agent-confiscates-cupcake-dpgapx-20111223-kh_16579907


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it bad of me to wonder what became of that cupcake?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 24, 2011)

Blackwolf said:


> Is it bad of me to wonder what became of that cupcake?


Is it paranoid of me to wonder what became of our Constitution?


----------



## saxman (Dec 24, 2011)

She should have offered to take a bite of the cupcake to prove it wasn't explosive.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Is it paranoid of me to wonder what became of our Constitution?


It was deemed a 'Threat to National Security' and sent to a FEMA camp for _indefinite detainment_, I mean Safe Keeping.


----------

